# Diamond Willow Walking Sticks



## jimmyjohn9 (Mar 24, 2015)

Here's my latest D W stick. This D W is from Alaska and this stick has 19 diamonds.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks a like nice stick. If you can post a additional picture it is hard to see the detail of the stick in this one.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Diamond willow is such a great looking wood. Nice looking piece and welcome to the site jimmyjohn!


----------



## jimmyjohn9 (Mar 24, 2015)

Here are more pics of my Alaska D W Stick.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Wish I could find some of that DW around here. Nice work on the handle and the finish, is it urethane?


----------



## jimmyjohn9 (Mar 24, 2015)

I sanded down to 1600 grit and applied 4 coats of Helmsman Oil Finish (high gloss).


----------



## jimmyjohn9 (Mar 24, 2015)

I've gotten D W from a supplier in Minnesota, however this came from Anchorage, Alaska.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Very nice. Have a bit of it myself but newly acquired and haven't tackled it yet. Purchased a draw knife now just need a shave horse. 
Did you find it a fair bit of work cleaning those diamonds out?


----------



## jimmyjohn9 (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes as far as the diamonds go, you have to be so careful as to avoid going to deep. I have 5 more sticks from Alaska that I will tackle after getting back from the wintering in Florida. The pictures I posted were of the only stick I took to Fl to finish. I have a file full of pictures on different ideas for diamond willow.

A *rabologist*! That would be me, as I have nearly 200 walking sticks in various wood types.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks, yup your into it good!


----------

